

Ask HN: Any help or suggestion for a template Pitch email to bloggers? - Concours

Hi Hackers,<p>I'm trying to pitch my service to some bloggers and couldn't get one to cover it till now, so I assume ,maybe it's the way I write my pitch, I've tried Peldi email pith and other templates, but no success till now, any help on a template pitch for a service like http://www.gmbhnews.com ?<p>(disclosure: Not native english speaker)
======
patio11
I would strongly consider making a site which sells the product distinct from
the product itself. A blogger is going to probably be evaluating your pitch
from their laptop, not from their iPhone.

Dear Real Name of Blogger,

Explain how I came to read his blog. Stroke his ego. Express genuine personal
interest in blogger's favorite subjects, demonstrating that I am not an
outsourced Indian spammer working his way through an Excel file of bloggers to
spam.

Introduce product. Give elevator pitch. Explain why product is intensely
interesting to blogger's audience. Include link to landing page on site, which
gives a brief feature tour, further selling of the product as an interesting
bit of news, and possibly a media kit including screenshots/logos which they
can use in their presentation. (Personalize the landing page -- it will both
make them respond more favorably and ensure that they don't link to it and
link to your service instead. You can also track who opens your emails, who
actually visits your landing page, what product videos they were actually
interested in, etc.)

Suggest possible angles on story. Namedrop subjects which are on the author's
radar like a pro. Suggest possible angles on story. Suggest possible angles on
story.

Mention other coverage your product has received, particularly coverage from
the blogger's perceived rivals or sources they look up to. In the alternative,
mention prominent people who haven't covered you yet but probably will, so
that the blogger can scoop them.

Offer to answer any questions blogger has about product. Close warmly.

Regards,

Your Name Here

~~~
Concours
Thanks a lot, this is of great help.

------
sachitgupta
Here are some articles / links that might help:

<http://thomaskorte.com/archive/how-to-cold-email>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1351460>

Here's some things you shouldn't do:

[http://www.jonathanfields.com/blog/trainwreck-blogger-jv-
pit...](http://www.jonathanfields.com/blog/trainwreck-blogger-jv-pitches-what-
not-to-do/) <http://www.jonathanfields.com/blog/pr-social-media-gone-bad/>

Hope it helps!

------
niceemails
You should visit <http://niceemails.com>. Nice Emails is the premiere
marketplace for purchasing Premium Email and E-card Templates.

